# New puppy



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm getting a new havanese puppy, the one in my profile picture. And I wanted to know if anyone had any advice about my new puppy, I still don't have a name for him I'm thinking maybe mo mo, but I don't know. thats for all the help!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppy!! When are you getting him...soon I hope!!


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope to get him this saturday, I'm so excited


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

He sure is a cutie. We will need more pictures when you have him.

Look in the "Puppy" and "Training" forums for lots of good advice.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

I was going to name my puppy "Momo" too, after a character from Avatar (the Nickelodeon animated series). Alas, "Chester" had a little more meaning to us so we went with that.

I would recommend the "What have I gotten myself into??" thread in the Puppy section lol. Hopefully that'll lower your expectations appropriately 

Congrats on the pup! Even with the added stress they bring, it's hard not to love the lil buggers


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

toto3d said:


> I was going to name my puppy "Momo" too, after a character from Avatar (the Nickelodeon animated series). Alas, "Chester" had a little more meaning to us so we went with that.
> 
> I would recommend the "What have I gotten myself into??" thread in the Puppy section lol. Hopefully that'll lower your expectations appropriately
> 
> Congrats on the pup! Even with the added stress they bring, it's hard not to love the lil buggers


Thats who I was going to name he after too, we really love the TV show.
thanks for the recomendation!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome , here's some reading if you like reading. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you. You just might look at him and know what name fits him. If you're not sure, we're great at playing the name game, so just ask for help. Saturday is close. Have you finished shopping?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

We picked our name by Ninja's personality habits. He was sneaking up behind us and sneaking out of the baby gate from the room he was in. Everytime we walked away he slipped right through and followed us. Thats how he got his name, we'd say he's like a Ninja lol. Momo is a cute name. I agree with Geri that once he's in your home I'm sure you'll know what suits him perfectly. 

He looks adorable, Congrats


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!! As you may have notice wie are all Havenese crazy here, oh and other pets too. Can't wait to see more pictures of your new baby.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute -look at him trying to stack! Love the coloring. Just pretty much pick a thread and read. You will learn more here than you could possibly believe. My 2 cents is to start the puppy out feeding him high quality food. Good luck!


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

pjewel said:


> How exciting for you. You just might look at him and know what name fits him. If you're not sure, we're great at playing the name game, so just ask for help. Saturday is close. Have you finished shopping?


No, we have most of the stuff, I don't really know what all I'm going to need lol.


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pixiesmom said:


> How cute -look at him trying to stack! Love the coloring. Just pretty much pick a thread and read. You will learn more here than you could possibly believe. My 2 cents is to start the puppy out feeding him high quality food. Good luck!


Thanks for the hope, thats what I ended up doing. It really helped


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! He is a cutie! Augie didn't have a name for nearly a month. He still gets called "Havanese" often!  (That is what I called him when he had no name)


----------

